# Suggest 42inch Full HD LED



## bajaj151 (Oct 1, 2013)

Using LG 32' LED...very much satisfied..Now want bigger screen...



How is LG 42LN5120 at 37K?

Link: LG 42LN5120 HD LED TV | LG Electronics IN


Will it support .mkv format?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it will. But do one thing get one or two mkv movies and take the pd to the shop and ask him to get the demo of these two movies.  If they play buy the T.V.


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 2, 2013)

Is there any much use of SMART TV?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 12, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> Is there any much use of SMART TV?



My parents use Skype and YouTube on it so for me it is useful.  But it depends.


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a budget of 80k..
Please suggest 42' FULL HD LED 3D...its urgent...


----------



## RiteshS (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Bajaj151, I would like to suggest you to check “Sony KDL-42W670 LED TV”. It has so many great features along with cool looks. I too have same TV set in my home which I bought from Ezoneonline.in - an online electronics store; I got it at good discounted price (Saved 2000) with superb quality. I hope you’ll also like it!


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 13, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> I have a budget of 80k..
> Please suggest 42' FULL HD LED 3D...its urgent...


I find 3D to be useless so I won't suggest you to opt for a 3D TV.
So if not interested in 3D the best options are Sony 42W670 and Samsung 40F5500


----------

